# 55g emersed



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi I figured this would be my first journal on APC.
So here are some pics of my emersed 55g before all the 
storms that started with Hurricane Irene, 1 1/2 years ago.








































































*C. ideii*









*C. x timahensis*









*C. minima 'Bast 1094' Sumatra: Besitang*









*C. affinis*









A few Pitcher plant shots...

























This is what I found after "Superstorm" Sandy



























I've been busy putting this back together with a waterfall type feature.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

beautiful plants! shame to see what the storm did


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

wow it was a nice emersed setup.
sorry about the storm!!!

It looks like that room got flooded in the storm?


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

h4n, 
No I was out of power for awhile. Then when power came back on on was too busy taking care of life and forgot to plug everything back in...so after about 5 weeks 
I had a moldy mess.
I re-did the tank and its up and running but not much to show just yet...I'm also "re-stocking" it.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh!
Darn that storm!

That pitcher plant was so nice!!

I have a scarlet pitcher my self.

I love pitchers!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to see your set up suffered from the storm. 

Please tell me the C. x timahensis made it. 

Lovely set up you had going. Some TLC will get it back to its former glory.


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

wabisabi,
I have no idea if the _C. x timahensis_ made it. I did loose most of it, unfortunately.
However today I added:
_Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne petchii
Cryptocoryne cordata blassii
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne albida
Lagenandra thwaitesii_


----------

